# why I want more mods



## gertvanjoe (6/3/16)

As a frequent user i see a lot of newcomers here ( and regulars ) talk about starter kits as something you....start on and move on . Well to each his own but I like starter kits. I would want to own 10 of them starters maxing out at 40 odd watt for a different flavour in each. I suppose each individual has its own style but this is just me. Look at Oom Rob with all his starter deluxes ( smiles sweetly and runs like hell ) . 

What you guys think ?

Sent from Mars

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (6/3/16)

ok i too would like something new but it would be more curiosity than outgrowing the old . How you feel about your older mods

Sent from Mars


----------



## Silver (7/3/16)

Interesting @gertvanjoe 

We did discuss something similar a while back. About the number of active devices one should have in ones daily rotation.

For me, that number seems to hover around 4 or 5
Even though i have more than that, keeping them all loaded, charged and in the case of rebuildables, freshly coiled and wicked - seems to be quite a chore

So it is quite rare for me to have more than 4 or 5 in use at any one time. Dofferent flavours in each and two for portabile carry when I go out.

I do agree with your point of curiosity. Sometimes I just want a new device because I like opening it up for the first time, setting it up and getting to know its pros and cons.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/3/16)

I have a minimum of 3 devices with me at work, and one extra at home that is in full rotation. I don't really use drippers that much , so if I add the mechs that would be 6 that I 'can' use.
I usually have a menthol in one, and two different flavours in the other 2, but I am seriously contemplating another VTC Mini or Cuboid with another decent MTL tank, possibly the Cubis. I prefer the better battery life of these mods vs the typical cylindrical starter kits. The life on the iJust2 battery is good, but with other tanks in rotation I'd prefer more control than the iJust2 or basic cylindrical starter kits would have.

As a cheaper way of getting more flavours into your rotation, starter kits would likely be ideal. Chances are just very good that you might feel the urge to upgrade them again very soon after getting them, especially if you have been vaping for a while on more powerful kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (7/3/16)

I have my all day device (Subox Mini), my at home device (Kbox 200W + Crius / Drippers), and my at stealth vape device (Subvod). I agree with @gertvanjoe that I want more of the "starter devices", they are just easier to use and keep around. But I sit at my desk on the weekend, have them all lined and full, and spend 10 minutes with this one, then 10 minutes with that one. It's like polygomy but better because they're all Kangertech so none of them mouth off about being jealous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (7/3/16)

Starter kits are great, I buy them regularly, but don't duplicate. I don't really have any old devices yet, but I love jumping from one mod to another. I will also change my ADV from mod to mod. I am not sure I would ever buy 2 of the same starter kits, as there is so much variety out there, and generally most reg. mods tend to just work.

At present all my single battery reg. mods (all my stater kits) are my travel companions, and choice of the day is made on battery life and/or tank available. Mech mods stay at home, exclusively for the man cave. My large mod (RX200) is generally my around the house mod, race days (need the extra battery life) and the odd vape meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/3/16)

I want more mods because... i have no reason other than they are awesome really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (7/3/16)

gertvanjoe said:


> ok i too would like something new but it would be more curiosity than outgrowing the old . How you feel about your older mods
> 
> Sent from Mars


 How I feel about my istick 100w: Impressed- I still use it and get multiple days off of this device - But now the 100w Temperature Control versino is available - as botha single and dual battery beast - I WANT IT!!!  stupid prices though : 1K is more than the rxx200


----------



## BuzzGlo (7/3/16)

I'd like to have more but I try to keep myself in check. I've had more at times but never less. 

2 Mods min ( Rolo DNA 200 for home use, evit vt mini for on the go)
4 tanks ( one for home, 2 on the go so I dont need to refill its always ready <- lung hitting devices , 1 x mouth 2 lung for old time sake ) 
2 drippers ( 1 for clould 90/10 vg mostly used, 1 for flavour testing)

Planning on getting the drip box for 2 reasons
1. never used a BF setup as my own device
2. I felt great on Saturday vaping 0 nic for 2 hours before vaping nic again. 

I'd like to own a reo at some point as well.

I'm really lazy to change tanks, rebuild, refill tanks. One flavor / tank till its done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Starter kits are great, I buy them regularly, but don't duplicate. I don't really have any old devices yet, but I love jumping from one mod to another. I will also change my ADV from mod to mod. I am not sure I would ever buy 2 of the same starter kits, as there is so much variety out there, and generally most reg. mods tend to just work.
> 
> At present all my single battery reg. mods (all my stater kits) are my travel companions, and choice of the day is made on battery life and/or tank available. Mech mods stay at home, exclusively for the man cave. My large mod (RX200) is generally my around the house mod, race days (need the extra battery life) and the odd vape meet


Which mod ends up traveling with you most often?


----------

